# Please welcome our new forum sponsor...



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Please help me welcome our new forum sponsor.. Triple R Services, run by forum regular Charles Bednarik. Thanks for your support Charles!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Charles & Ryan! Hope ya make a million bucks!!!


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

I really enjoy your articles and fixes in both the Steam In The Garden Magazine and here in this forum. I wish you and partners all the succes this business can bring you. All the best, Peter.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

charles had an interesting article in the G1MRA news letter too! thanks for the sponsorship guys!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOO HOOO!!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

* Wow, you guys have come a long way. I am happy for you.*


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Glad to see your sponsorship. I know you have been avid contributors to the site and I have learned some tricks from you.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles and Ryan 

Top form! 

This is the only blog I read 

best 

jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome Triple R Services. 
Normally, don't new sponsors give out all sorts of free goodies? 
Well, maybe not! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

AHHHH, they don't work on diesels???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 28 Mar 2012 09:31 AM 
AHHHH, they don't work on diesels???


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles and Ryan. Looking forward to see the fruits of your labor with my K-4.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Congratulations and WELCOME! 


Ryan & Charles, this is good news and I'm sure we will all be better off for your contribution. Small scale live steam can only grow with your direct involvement.


Thanks again,


Will Lindley


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Good things will be coming around the bend from TRS. We will continue to contribute to the hobby and hope to keep the tradition of live steam going for years to come. Thanks for all for the encouragement.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for coming on board, Charles... It's great to see new sponsors suppoting the site..


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news!! A great business starts up. Very best of wishes for you guys.

Sincerely, Bob Sorenson


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles and Ryan, 

Keep up the good work! Thanks for sponsoring. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

What about Royce?


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent news Charles and Ryan.

All your friends on this side of the Atlantic wish you well!

Andrew


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah but what about Royce? Is he out of the distribution business?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah
Call him and ask is best to do. His website is still active:


Quisenberry Station


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

nah, rather ask you charles.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Have not been to the Triple R Services web sit in a while, It looks great!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Btw. Thanks for sponsoring. Nice to have an active forum member do the honors.


----------

